# bob sikes



## Jboogye (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi folks, I was wondering if someone could give me directions to get to bob sikes bridge to fish. I am coming from Mobile Alabama. I live in Westpoint Ga but will be in Mobile April 8 and want to come over to do some good bridge fishing.

P.S what type of bait will I need to catch a fair amount to take back to Ga to brag about? lol


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Jboogye,

Coming from Mobile, I would take I 10 East to Pensacola, then I 110 South and follow the signs just like you were going to Pensacola Beach. Afteryou cross the 3 mile bridgeleaving Pensacola, you will be in Gulf Breeze. Just stay on that road (98E) and you will turnright at the big Pensacola Beach sign. As soon as you make that turn, you will be atBob Sikes. The fishing bridgewill be to the left of the new bridge. You canfish the Gulf Breeze side at no cost, (parking on the right side of the road) oryou can cross the bridge,pay the $1.00 toll at Pensacola Beach, and fish thatside (easier access).

As far as what bait, etc., when you first come into Gulf Breeze, there will be a small strip mall on the right just past the McDonalds. Hot Spots Bait and Tackle is in that strip mall and the folks there will be able to give you advice and help you with anything you might need.

Good Luck!!

Dale


----------



## Jboogye (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks a whole Lot, cant wait to get there hope the weather is nice.


----------

